# I'm sure gonna miss 'em.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well my two wether lambs I showed will be sold on Wednesday. :tears: They will be going to a respectable feedlot and then be used for meat. But there's no use in keeping them and they will just cost a ton to feed, I'll still miss them though. I just know that I'm gonna cry when I put them on that trailer. This is the only part I hated about showing market animals, but it's what they're raised for so I just have to deal with it. I do take comfort in knowing that I took the best possible care of them that I could, and loved them for what little time I had with them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I hate parting with animals.

i had a lamb from Thursday till today and I have this picture as my desktop now......I got real attached but he went back to his owner.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

wow that lamb is cute stacey

I know how you feel crissa. I showed steers for so many years, and although its hard to send them off, I just told myself that was that steer's purpose in life, and while he was alive I gave him the best life he could have. After all, how many roast and steaks get to be hand fed, scratched and patted, washed, brushed and cleaned up after? 

It helps me a lot if I tell myself right from the start that they are to be meat.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

We raise a lot of our own meat(pork,duck,turkey,beef,chicken) but I don't think I could eat lamb or goat. I don't have anything against people who do. I just look at into my goats eyes and they have that poor me look  I'm praying that when my does kid that they have :girl: :girl: because I won't be looking forward to rehoming the :boy: :boy: 

Crissa- It is a great feeling to know that you've raised those lambs with such care and love :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

its always sad to see them go. but ya know, that's pretty much why there here, and it Would cost a pretty penny to keep sheep that dont produce.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel sad also ..........when I have to let them go.....


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:hug: and :grouphug: as the difficult day approaches.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:hug: That's why I choose pygmies. The only animal that DOESN'T have to be sold for food. I am so sorry Crissa! :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, this is one of the reasons I got into dairy goats, that way I have some that I can keep. :greengrin: Plus my little Katahdin ewe lamb that I'm getting. :wink: My boss is even going to let me breed to her rams once she's ready. (that way I can still get my sheepy fix!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RowdyKidz said:


> :hug: That's why I choose pygmies. The only animal that DOESN'T have to be sold for food. I am so sorry Crissa! :hug:


not to disagree.....but Nigierans also dont have to be sold for meat. And pygmy goats are actually a meat breed


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> RowdyKidz said:
> 
> 
> > :hug: That's why I choose pygmies. The only animal that DOESN'T have to be sold for food. I am so sorry Crissa! :hug:
> ...


Good point Stacey, but we don't have Nigerians at our fair.  Pygmies are basically the only 4-H project (minus horses) that don't have to be sold.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well they left yesterday after school.  The people were really nice though, they'll take good care of them until it's time. When the gave me the check I didn't even think to check it and looked at it when I got home and they had given me an extra $24 onto what I was asking.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> RowdyKidz said:
> 
> 
> > :hug: That's why I choose pygmies. The only animal that DOESN'T have to be sold for food. I am so sorry Crissa! :hug:
> ...


Also any dairy goat, really. And fibre goats. And harness/pack goats.


----------

